# Some shots from this useless little camera



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 18, 2013)

I was filming on the island of Lewis over the weekend, using a DSR-570 and Vinten sticks, so had no appetite to carry either of my DSLRs and lenses etc. I thought I could make do with my M, 22 and 18-55 and very cheap, very light manfrotto MKC3-H01 tripod.

The Butt of Lewis shots are lit by moonlight.

All but the wider shot of the standing stones are done on the 22mm.

Yes I have used HDR (boo hiss) on two of the shots, hopefully not too disney-esque.

I actually continue to be delighted with the M. However recommendations for a solid compact travel tripod that doesn't cost a fortune would be welcome.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm not sure that I've seen the camera called useless. Like all cameras, it has its weaknesses and its good points, and those depend on the user to a great extent. I have very large hands and little feeling in my fingers, so I can only operate most smaller cameras with difficulty. The touch screen cameras work well for me, so I'm waiting for a small touch screen successor to the SX50HS. I expect one to be announced in the next few months, or at least am hoping for one. Canon does a pretty good job of making small cameras easy to use, I am likely a exception.


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 18, 2013)

I like the third shot very much. It's a good example of the appealing and useful side of HDR photography.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 18, 2013)

AdamJ said:


> I like the third shot very much. It's a good example of the appealing and useful side of HDR photography.



Cheers, I don't use HDR at all often, but when I do I try to make it as natural as possible looking, this was just two exposures, one for sky one for subject, and merged using exposure fusion rather than tone mapping.

Some of the HDR shots are awwwwful. Hopefully I've held it back enough to compliment the subject.


----------

